# Pressure mat



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I found a Pressure Mat at Target! Ok its hooked up to some cheap sound efx box but I plan on hacking it and using a color organ to trigger other efx. Not bad at $19.00


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

thats a good idea. What else could you rig one of those mats up for?


----------

